# Has anyone else realized this!?



## VenomVipe (Jun 1, 2009)

I noticed this for the longest time and was waiting for someone to say or post something but no one ever did and I just forgot about for a while. I was just King of the Hill and it reminded me. Im sure most of you have figured it out by now but Bobby Hill is the son in the show. I just thought I could throw this out there and see if anyone found it interesting. Bobby is the "King" of tegusand this forum. Do you watch the show Bobby?


----------



## The captain (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah, when i was first ordering my tegu, i thought he had a scapegoat name or was a scammer or something! LOL


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 2, 2009)

lol Bobby is king of Tegus . the show is funny . I think Bobby should put some clips of the show on his webpage..


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya, He should put a picture ofBobby the character as his icon below his varnyard username.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2009)

Too funny guys!! I think they need to pay me for the use of my name, after all I had the name first. :rasp :lol5 :lol5 :lol5


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 4, 2009)

Bobby you should get royalities :-D show you the Money


----------

